# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  ((السلط الابيه))

## ابن الجنوب

تقع مدينة السلط إلى الغرب من مدينة عمان حيث حبتها الطبيعة بخضرة خلابة وبمياه ينبوع جاد بمياهه العذبة والصافية لارواء ظمأ الانسان. وكانت السلط مركزاً لأسقفية تابعة لمدينة البصرى أولاً ثم لمدينة البتراء في العصر البيزنطي. وفي زمن الصليبيين فرض ملك القدر بودوان الأول الضريبة على جبل عجلون وعلى مدينة السلط وضواحيها. وقد احتل المغول المدينة ودمروا قلعتها فأعاد بيبرس بناءها سنة 1266 ثم دمر إبراهيم باشا العثماني القلعة مجدداً عام 1840 ولم يبق إلا الشيء القليل من أساس بنائها.

ويصعب الاستدلال على تاريخ السلط القديم من آثارها والموقع الأثري الوحيد هو القلعة التي بناها السلطان المالك سنة 1220 وتحتل مكانها في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية وتوحي أساساتها الباقية أنها من العصر الروماني.

وإلى الجنوب من مدينة السلط مرتفعاً يعرف باسم تل الجادور أقيم على مقربة منه معبد صغير للنبي "جادور" وتتدفق إلى جنوبه عين جادور وتتدفق عيون أخرى في المنطقة وقد أقيمت على هذا التل في الماضي مستوطنة يعتقد أنها هلينيه وعثر على بقايا فخارية يعتقد أنها تعود للعصرين الروماني والبيزنطي.

وللمدينة على الأقل مقبرتين تقع الأولى على المنحدر الشمالي وفي الوادي المجاور له والمقبرة الثانية في مكان يعرف باسم سارة في وادي شجرة. وامتازت مغارة هيئت خصيصاً لتكون كنيسة للأموات في العصر البيزنطي تحمل جدرانها رسومات دينية . وقد اكتشفت قبور رومانية أخرى على بعد ثلاثة كيلومترات الى الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة السلط وباب حجري ضيق. ويعود تاريخ هذا القبر الى القرنين الثالث والرابع للميلاد.

أما في ضواحي السلط وعلى الرغم من أن علماء الآثار لم يقوموا حتى الآن بحفريات منسقة ومن أهم تلك الأماكن الأثرية خربة السوق وهي على بعد أربعة كيلومترات جنوب مدينة السلط، وخربة أيوب وخربة حزير وخربة الدير ومسجد النبي هوشع الذي يقع إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة السلط. ويعود تاريخ المسجد ألى ثلاثة أو أربعة قرون فقط ، كذلك هناك خربة زي ومدينة صافوط وعين الباشا .

والسلط وضواحيها غنية بجمالها وبكثرة مياهها وكثرة مواقعها الأثرية إلا أن تفاصيل تاريخها البعيد لا تزال مدفونة في أعماق تربتها




.

السلط هي رابع أكبر مدن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من حيث عدد السكان، يبلغ عدد سكانها قرابة 140 الف نسمة. تبعد عن عمان عاصمة الأردن مسافة 30 كيلومتر. هي عاصمة محافظة البلقاء.

كانت السلط حتى بدايات القرن العشرين عاصمة إمارة شرق الأردن. بلدية السلط تعد ،إلى جانب بلدية عجلون في شمال البلاد، أحد أقدم بلديات الأردن. تتميز بطبيعتها الجبلية و تراص بيوتها فوق بعض. من أشهر شوارعها شارع الحمام في وسط المدينة، سمي كذلك نسبة إلى حمام تركي فيه, شارع الميدان حيث كان به ميدان لطراد الخيل, شارع الخضر نسبه لمقام الخضر عليه السلام. شارع الدير و هو آخر امتداد شارع الخضر.

اطلق الرومان عليها أسم السلط او "سالتوس" ومعناها ارض التين والعنب (الوادي المشجر). مدينة السلط ذات تضاريس جبلية، ويوجد فيها كثير من الحارات او الاحياء. تحتوي هذه المدينة على العديد من الاثار منها مقام نبي اللة يوشع بن نون وشلالات الرميمين وقلعة القلعة والخضر والجدعة و حي السلط القديم و سوق السكافية؛ كل هذة مباني وآثار قديمة جدا وتحتوي كذلك على قصر جابر الذي حاليا يقوم اليابنيين في ترميمة حيث بناه العثمانيين عندما كانوا مقيمين في السلط. وتحتوي اراضي السلط على اشجار العنب والرمان وغيرها. السلط عبارة عن عدة جبال او مرتفعات عدا عن وسط البلد و من هذه الجبال الخندق و العيزريه والسلالم وغيرها.

من أقدم المدارس في الأردن مدرسة السلط الثانوية و قد خرجت العديد من رجالات الأردن المهمين و تمتاز بموقع مميز في مدينة السلط في حي المنشية. تم ترميمها في عهد الملك حسين بن طلال قبل عدة سنوات لكي تحافظ على جمالها.

مر على السلط حكام كثيرين منذ بروزها فقد سكنها اليهود منذ قبل الميلاد وايضا الرومان واليونان والاتراك "العثمانيين"

من عشائرها المشهورة الزعبي و النسور والفواعير والعوامله والحياري والخرابشه والعناسوة والرمامنه (ابورمان)والرحاحلة وابو حمور وغيرها كثير...السلط مدينة العز والكرم تشتهر بالجبال العالية وقرب البيوت عن بعضها البعض مثل منطقة موجودة بالسلط اسمها الجدعة




من أهم الاثاؤ الموجودة في المدينة 


مبنى ابو جابر





يطل مبنى ابو جابر على الساحة الرئيسية لمدينة السلط , في عام 1887 شرع صالح الناصر ابو جابر ببناء الطابق الارضي من المبنى وفي عام 1896 شرع الجبابرة ببناء الطابق الاول من المبنى و الذي تم تقسيمه الى ثلاث اجزاء وفي عام 1905 تم اضافة الطابق الثاني . 

الوصف المعماري : 
يختلف لون الحجر و نوعيته من طابق لاخر وتبرز النواحي الفنية و المعمارية في الطوابق العليا اكثر من الطوابق السفلية .تعتبر الواجهة الامامية اروع واجهات المبنى تتميز بالزخارف الموجودة عند مدخل بيت الدرج وتتميز بوجود اعمدة ملتصقة بالحائط ذات زخارف جميلة مقتبسة من ورق الشجر في الطابق الاول ومن العمود الايوني في الطابق الثاني . اما الواجهة الخلفية فهي بسيطة تحتوي فتحات مستطيلة عشوائية الترتيب وجميعها مغطاة بشبك منخل .

مشروع متحف السلط التاريخي : 
يتضمن المشروع تحويل المبنى الى متحف السلط السياحي وانشاء مركز للزوار مرتبط بمتحف السلط ويهدف المشروع الى ابراز الجماليات الطبيعية و المعمارية للمدينة وذلك من خلال تجهيز المتحف بما يعكس تعاقب الحضارات على المنطقة وكذلك اظهار عراقة المدينة بما يحتوي المتحف من عرض للتراث و المحتويات الاثرية الاخرى . والذي سيشكل وجوده بؤرة جذب سياحي مستدان محليا و دوليا لمختلف الفئات و .الطبقات 


مبنى المعشر 





يعتبر من المباني ذات الواجهات المميزة شبابيكة و ابوابة قوسية مصحوبة باعمدة متعرجة. 

يقع مبنىالمعشر في نهاية شارع الدير المسمى حاليا بشارع اليرموك ويقع على الجزء الاسفل من درج حي الجدعة من الاسفل .ويشكل نموذجا للابنية الصغيرة و المتميزة جدا في واجهاتها الامامية حيث يقوم المبنى على طابقين يتكون الطابق الاول من ثلاث غرف تستخدم حاليا كمخازن بينما الطابق الثاني يستعمل كشقة سكنية .

يعود تاريخ البناء الى الربع الاخير من القرن التاسع عشر الفترة التي تميزت بها الابنية بنمطها المعماري المميز وبني منةحجر السلط الاصفر على يد البناء النابلسي عبد الرحمن العقروق و قد كان المبنى مملوكا من قبل السيد صلاح ابو جابر و لم تدم ملكيته للمبنى طويلا حيث قامت عائلة المعشر بشراء المبنى و الاقامة فيه لفترة طويلة .

يعتبر المبنى من االمباني ذات الواجهات المميزة و التي تمثل نمطا في التماثل بين نصفي البناء و تتالف واجهته الرئيسية من اربعة شبابيك في الطابق الثاني يفصلها باب قوسي مصحوبة جميعها باعمدة متعرجة المزخرفة ثلاثية الاطار كاطر للشبابيك النصف دائرية من الاعلى . بالاضافة الى البلكون القائم على الجيزان الفولاذية .
اما الديكورات الخشبية للشبابيك فهي قمة في التميز و فريدة من نوعها وذات لون متناسق مع الحجر تضفي على المبنى منظرا جذابا يعكس .الرقي في الفن و الذوق السائد في تلك الفترة التي كانت تتمتع بها مدينة السلط في ذلك الوقت 


متحف الاثار





يقع متحف اثار السلط في مبنى ال طوقان في وسط المدينة ضمن احد البيوت التراثية لمدينة السلط .وقد تم تاسيس المتحف عام 1983 ويضم مجاميع القطع الاثرية الواردة للمتحف من الحفريات الاثرية التي تجري في محافظة البلقاء ولقد رتبت ترتيبا زمنيا متسلسلا من العصر الحجري النحاسي حتى الفترات الاسلامية المتاخرة . ويضم المتحف عددا من مجموعات من الفخار و الزجاج وقطع النقود تعود لفترات مختلفة تظهر تعاقب الحضارات على ارض هذه المنطقة .

.كما يضم المتحف في طابقه الثاني متحفا للحياه الشعبية الذي يمثل طابع الحياه الريفية و البدوية في السلط والهدف من انشاؤه هو الحفاظ على التراث وصونه من 
الضياع و الاندثار باعتباره يمثل المسيرة الحضارية للمجتمع الاردني .

ويقع المتحف ضمن مبنى تراثي مهم داخل وسط السلط وهو مبنى طوقان الذي بني من قبل علاء الدين طوقان بين عامي 1900 و 1905 ويحتوي الطابق الارضي على مخازن في الجهة الجنوبية وقد شيد في المرحلة الثانية الطابق الثاني من المبنى مع بلكونة رواقية بين عامي 1910و 1915 وفي عام 1989 قررت بلدية السلط بالتعاون مع مؤسسة اعمار السلط القيام بمشروع لترميم المبنى وتقديم الاثاث اللازم للمبنى ، حيث تم الحصول على دعم لهذا المشروع عن طريق منظمة Us Aid حيث تم شراء المبنى من قبل النؤسسة و تقديمة هدية للبلدية التي قامت بدورها بتاجير المبنى الى مديرية الاثار لاستخدامه كمتحف للمدينة تقديرا من اهالي المدينة للقيمة المعمارية المميزة للمبنى




شارع الحمام





اخذ الاسم من حمام كان موجودا في السوق نفسه وقد ظل هذا الحمام موجودا حتى وقت متأخر من الثلاثينيات وكان يدخله الرجال في ساعات معينه و النساء في ساعات اخرى مقابل اجر محدود , وكان يوقد بالحطب و الخرق البالية و الجلة و النفايات وما ا

لى ذلك ..... وكان السوق هو الامتداد الطبيعي للمنطقة التجارية في الساحة باتجاه الشرق , وكان في 1948 يمتد من الساحة الرئيسية في وسط المدينة الى كراج خشمان في نهاية شارع الحمام مع وجود بوابة رئيسية واحدة على الاقل كانت تفتح مع بزوغ الفجر و تغلق بعد صلاة العشاء . 

وكانت البلدية قد بدات بتبليط ارضية السوق بالحجر الابيض المدور اعتبارا من سنة 1923 وكان اهل المدينة يبيعون و يشترون في هذا السوق ، حيث كانت حركة البيع و الشراء تبدا منذ ساعات الصباح الاولى ، و تشتد حركة البيع و الشراء عند الضحى ... ثم يبدا السوق يخلو من زبائنة بعد الصلاة مباشرة حيث يكون اهل المدينة قد ابتاعوا ما يحتاجون اليه وكان في السوق دكاكين لبيع الحلوى و الالبان و السمانة و المطاعم ومخازن لبائعي الجملة التموينية و الاقمشة وما الى ذلك . 

وكان ثمة دكان لصناعة الاحذية ودكان صغير لتصليح بوابير الكاز و القناديل و صناعة الاواني من مادة التنك تعود للمرحوم عادل الادهم الذي كان يقوم ايضا باضاءة الشوارع باللوكسات القديمة كدور شركة الكهرباء حاليا ، كما كان في السوق مخبز و خانات للدواب ودكان للعطارة وكان اشهر الدكاكين دكاكين الحلوى ومطعم راضي العمد الذي كان يقدم وجبات الغداء لتلاميذ مدرسة السلط الثانوية للبنين في العشرينيات و الثلاثينيات وكان مطعمه الى جانب عين الماء مباشرة على يمين اول السوق .

مشروع ترميم شارع الحمام 
يعتبر شارع الحمام اقدم منطقة تجارية في مدينة السلط ويعتبر علامة مميزة للتجارة في وسط مدينة السلط القديمة مرتبط مباشرة بالمنطقة السكنية في الطوابق العليا من الشارع .

تغطي هذة الفقرة مشروع الترميم الذي نفذ في الجزء الشرقي من الشارع ، المشروع الذي شمل ترميم واجهات الابنية المطلة على الشارع اضافة الى اعمال التبليط و صيانة الارضيات واعمال المنجور الخشبي للشبابيك و الابواب و مداخل المحلات التجارية من الشارع لمحاولة لاعادة الحياة الى الشارع بنظام معماري تراثي تقليدي قديم . وقد كان المشروع تحت مظلة مؤسسة اعمار السلط وبتمويل من Usaid - Jordan اما مصمم المشروع فهو معالي الدكتور طالب الرفاعي من اتحاد المستشارين في ذلك الوقت و تم تنفيذه من قبل مؤسسة المينا للمقاولات . وقد تم الانتهاء من المشروع في عام 1994 .

الوصف المعماري للشارع :
يتميز الشارع بوجود المحلات التجارية في الطوابق الارضية و الشقق السكنية في الطوابق العليا و الطراز المعماري للابنية يعكس االفترة الزمنية التي اسس فيها الشارع و التي تعود للفترة من 1881 - 1918 . اما النظام الانشائي في تلك الفترة فهو مميز بوجود العقود و القناطر و الجدران ذات سماكة تصل الى 1 متر احيانا و الشبابيك ذات الاقواس المدببة و المحدبة وقد انشات الابنية من الحجر الاصفر المميز للابنية في مدينة السلط القديمة .
ويتميز الطابق الثاني عادة وفي جميع ابنية الشارع بعدد اكبر من الفتحات المطلة على الشارع مباشرة و تضم الفتحات تجمع لشباكين او ثلاث شبابيك .
وما زال الشارع يحتفظ بطابعه التراثي التقليدي المميز لغاية الان في جزئيه المرمم و الغير مرمم حيث تفتح المحلات على الشارع مباشرة من خلال بوابة واحدة لكل محل وتعرض البضائع بطريقة تقليدية على الواجهة الامامية المطلة على الشارع ويضيق الشارع و يتسع مع استمرارية للواجهات العليا من الابنية لتشكل مناظر و اطلالات مميزة و مختلفة على طول فترة المسير في الشارع




مدرسة السلط الثانوية للبنين 





لعبت المدرسة دورا بارزا في الحياه العلمية و السياسية في الاردن ، اذ تخرج منها و منذ ان انشات عدد كبير من رؤساء الوزراء و الوزراء بالاضافة الى عدد من الشخصيات البارزة في الاردن حيث كانت هي المدرسة الوحيدة في الاردن في العشرينات من هذا القرن .
تم انشاء المدرسةعام1918 وابتدا التدريس فيها عام 1919 حيث كانت البداية في عدد من بيوت مدينة السلط ومع تزايداعداد التلاميذ تنادى ابناء المدينة لانشاء مدرسة كبيرة لابنائهم واقبل الاهالي على التبرع بسخاء . وما تزال المدرسة حتى يومنا هذا تعرف باسم مدرسة التل نسبة الى تل الجادور المكان الذي وقع الاختيار عليه لاقامة المدرسة الواقع في الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من السلط والمطل علىوادي السلط .
ونظرا لان المدرسة كانت االمدرسة الثانوية الوحيدة في الاردن في تلك الفترة فقد توافد اليها التلاميذ من شتى انحاء الامارة كما تم استقدام معلمين من مصر و سوريا و لبنان للتدريس فيها مما دعا الى الحاق قسم داخلي في المدرسة الذي ظل قائما حتى عام 1929 .
اما مكتبة المدرسة فقد اسست بين عامي 1926و 1927 وفي عام 1956 بني الطابق الثاني من المدرسة . وتتكون المدرسة من مبنى رئيسي مكون من طابقين مبني من الحجر الجيري الاصفر ويصل ارتفاع كل من طابقي المبنى الى 5 امتار . وعدد من المباني الملحقة به وتتخلل هذه المساحات مساحات مشجرة منذ عام 1930. وتتميز واجهات المبنى ببساطتها وتحتوي فتحات وترية في الطابق الارضي وفتحات مستطيلة مغطاة باباجورات حديدية في الطابق الاول .كما يوجد افريزحجري بارز بين الطابقين وسارية حجرية للعلم ..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks man!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

للسلط وأهلها الكرام خالص المحبة والتقدير ...

مع خالص الأمنيات لها أيضا ً بمناسبة إعلانها مدينة للثقافة الأردنية لعام 2008 ، وصولا ً إلى الكرك الحبيبة عام 2009 ...

إطلاق موقع السلط مدينة للثقافة الأردنية لعام 2008

للدخول إلى الموقع / عبر الصورة ...

----------


## amer

> تقع مدينة السلط إلى الغرب من مدينة عمان حيث حبتها الطبيعة بخضرة خلابة وبمياه ينبوع جاد بمياهه العذبة والصافية لارواء ظمأ الانسان. وكانت السلط مركزاً لأسقفية تابعة لمدينة البصرى أولاً ثم لمدينة البتراء في العصر البيزنطي. وفي زمن الصليبيين فرض ملك القدر بودوان الأول الضريبة على جبل عجلون وعلى مدينة السلط وضواحيها. وقد احتل المغول المدينة ودمروا قلعتها فأعاد بيبرس بناءها سنة 1266 ثم دمر إبراهيم باشا العثماني القلعة مجدداً عام 1840 ولم يبق إلا الشيء القليل من أساس بنائها.
> 
> ويصعب الاستدلال على تاريخ السلط القديم من آثارها والموقع الأثري الوحيد هو القلعة التي بناها السلطان المالك سنة 1220 وتحتل مكانها في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية وتوحي أساساتها الباقية أنها من العصر الروماني.
> 
> وإلى الجنوب من مدينة السلط مرتفعاً يعرف باسم تل الجادور أقيم على مقربة منه معبد صغير للنبي "جادور" وتتدفق إلى جنوبه عين جادور وتتدفق عيون أخرى في المنطقة وقد أقيمت على هذا التل في الماضي مستوطنة يعتقد أنها هلينيه وعثر على بقايا فخارية يعتقد أنها تعود للعصرين الروماني والبيزنطي.
> 
> وللمدينة على الأقل مقبرتين تقع الأولى على المنحدر الشمالي وفي الوادي المجاور له والمقبرة الثانية في مكان يعرف باسم سارة في وادي شجرة. وامتازت مغارة هيئت خصيصاً لتكون كنيسة للأموات في العصر البيزنطي تحمل جدرانها رسومات دينية . وقد اكتشفت قبور رومانية أخرى على بعد ثلاثة كيلومترات الى الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة السلط وباب حجري ضيق. ويعود تاريخ هذا القبر الى القرنين الثالث والرابع للميلاد.
> 
> أما في ضواحي السلط وعلى الرغم من أن علماء الآثار لم يقوموا حتى الآن بحفريات منسقة ومن أهم تلك الأماكن الأثرية خربة السوق وهي على بعد أربعة كيلومترات جنوب مدينة السلط، وخربة أيوب وخربة حزير وخربة الدير ومسجد النبي هوشع الذي يقع إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة السلط. ويعود تاريخ المسجد ألى ثلاثة أو أربعة قرون فقط ، كذلك هناك خربة زي ومدينة صافوط وعين الباشا .
> ...


والله على راسي يا كبير السلط ديرتي وما بتخلى عنها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووور يا ابن الجنوب 

موضوعك حلو بس ياريت تكتب عن  عجلون واربد

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  يسلموووووووو  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## صمت الروم

يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------

